# Chindo Viburnums are loved by honeybees



## nlk3233 (May 19, 2014)

Wow thats pretty neat. Thanks for posting!


----------



## fruitveggirl (Mar 8, 2013)

Great suggestion! Thanks for sharing!


----------

